# Catfish Line



## coyote_buster

What pound test line do you prefer for kittyfish


----------



## schultz345

I usually use 40-60 pound big game mono but I have also used braided lines of that size. The only problem I have with braided and once you get a deep snag it's hard to get your line to break, and sometimes you end up pulling in a log for 20 minutes.


----------



## honkerslayr

Well i use triline xl 40 lb. for a backer before i put on the other line, but i put about 20 yds of the XL on. Then i use 60 lb. power pro line. I've never been dissapointed with power pro i use it on all types of poles. 60 lb will run you about $30 but it's well worth it.


----------



## schultz345

i use power pro on my muskie set up... it is really good line and worth the money.


----------



## 94NDTA

Power pro is the best I have used. Of the braideds, it casts, reels, and ties the best.


----------



## FishBlogTV

I mostly fish for channel cats, but I use the same lines for flatties and blues as well.

We fish 20lb-30lb stren superbraid or power pro for channel catfish. And 50lb power pro for flatties and blues. The one thing i've noticed over the years of experimenting with these 2 lines is that superbraid is FAR less limp than Power Pro .. If you fish them and compare them you will see what I mean. Even though Power Pro is a braid, it still retains *some* memory. I am really liking the stren superbraid, been fishing it since late last season and it's a top notch line. I'd choose power pro/stren superbraid over most anything as my catfishing line.. we could ofcourse get into the whole Mono vs Braid discussion, I have some interesting points to bring up on those as well 

:beer:


----------



## andyb

I haven't done hardly any catfishing but was just wondering if you need a special or a larger reel in order to use 20-30lb test?


----------



## steelshotshooter

Iuse 17 pound Cajun Red fishing line because of it's great toughness and strength around sharp rocks when fishing below the dam....

sss


----------



## catfisherman2

I typically run 30# big game line. I have tried power pro...30# to be exact but the problem I ran into was in the strong current, off the current breaks and around dams I had the line break very often. This was due to the constant fraying with it rubbing on rocks and trees. I would go to set the hook...not hard but rather a pull and it would break clean. It didn't matter the knot tied. I have run 30# big game and have not missed one yet. Everyone has their preference of what works best for them. I would say that 30 to 60# is the best using big game or big cat line.


----------



## tattooedreefer

i use marine line in the 100 lbs test with a 2 ft leader on it never loose a hook or weight


----------



## powerstrokeboy1

the biggest cat ive caught was 20 pounds so i feel safe with a 30 pound line. 8)


----------



## powerstrokeboy1

andyb said:


> I haven't done hardly any catfishing but was just wondering if you need a special or a larger reel in order to use 20-30lb test?


well really you don't, heres what you do. get you a tiger combo reel, or any other walmart catfish pole. and get say 30-35 pound test line, take out the 15 pound or so line out of the reel you just bought and string the 30-35 pound line through the eyes on the rod and string the reel by reeling the line in. the key is not to string it to much. only about 70-80 yards.then cut the line about 6 inches from the last eye on the pole.(test it by pushing the cast button and gently pull on the line it should come out smoothly or just tie a weight on the end and see how well it casts.) if the line dosent cast smooth enough for you just cut some of, about 5 yards at a time. :beer:


----------



## Vernon.Miller

but no you dont need anything special, just not a panfish rod. Dont let the fish fool you. At very minimum of a medium action pole will do for medium (2-10) lbs fish will this do. If you are in it for the big ones use a heavy action with the 30ish lb line. Make sure you are using heavy enough hooks though or they will straighten on you.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

65# Power Pro, or 50# Power Pro.

On a few special situations I have used 80# or even 100# Power Pro. For the majority of my fishing I am good with 65#.

I use a 30# mono leader most often made from Berkley Big Game .

Weights will vary from 2 to 5 oz's, depending on condition.

Most of the season I use Gami Circle Hooks from 2 O/T to 8 O/T, and pinch the barb back. I prefer to fish Barbless hooks.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

andyb said:


> I haven't done hardly any catfishing but was just wondering if you need a special or a larger reel in order to use 20-30lb test?


You don't NEED a special reel, but you will WANT a abu garcia 6500, best freshwater heavy test reel in my opinion (under $100) you can find them a little cheaper on Ebay ($50-60), otherwise they run about $90 new. Pair it up wtih a cheap fiberglass rod and your set. Also works as a great combination for large pike and muskies.


----------



## bluesman

We used to fish with 8 or 10# test mono with medium/heavy spinning outfits with egg sinkers and tru turn hooks in the river. Once in a while we'd hook a flathead and one of us would end up muddy from jumping in to land it. It was a challenge to land a big cat on thin mono. The plus side of thin line was that it would not be taken easily by the current. We were geared for bass. Come to think of it heavier line and rods would have made a whole lot of sense. We learned how to fight cats anyway. Now there is thin, I mean THIN braided line for the # test and better line in general. Time to buy some of it instead. One of those new planer bobbers might be worth looking into also. Alot of new hooks to choose from too. Same bait.


----------



## wgreegor1

for my catfish line i use spiderwire stealth 20lb plenty enough to bring in big fish and as mentioned earlier easier to snap the line if snagged or just buy eagle claw baitholder hooks size 2 and the hooks usually break before the line snaps but more than strong enough for big cats


----------



## donaldcolvin

dude all u need is 30 pound tess and u should be able to reel in a 50 pound cat it is a hell of a fight thou you can only do this if you are an expericnced fishermen like myself


----------



## Crazycowboy

I've always used heavy test Gorilla line...the heaviest I can get. But then again, I was fishing mostly the Missouri in North Central Montana...downstream from Fort Benton...and you never know what you are gonna tie into there. We've caught everything from 40+ pound carp to huge Shovelnose Sturgeon, to Northerns and Walleyes...even a few ling along with the kitty's. Biggest cat I managed to pull in so far was a 27# blue...what a fight!


----------



## proguide

I have always been a fan of 30# mono as it takes just about everything I throw at it (including 60 pound sturgeon.) Over the years I have used and been happy with Berkley Big Cat or Big Game. This next season I'm planning to try Ande Monofilament line. they are huge in the salt water world and supposedly even stronger than the other. Only one way to find out so I will report back in summer 2010. Anyone else tried it??


----------

